# Fishin after a hurricane



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 10, 2017)

We are still going to St. George Island in two weeks(09/23 - 09/30) and was wondering how the fishing will be after Irma Moves through this week. I know St. George won't be getting hit head on, but I'm sure it will get some rough waters, winds, and rain!!


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

Fish gotta eat too...


----------



## jaymax00 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have heard of gags being pushed in the bay. Haven't witnessed it myself but that's what they say. Gonna be a lot of trash


----------



## Msteele (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll be there that same week.  I'll have the kayak and my buddy is bringing his boat for off shore.  Hopefully between the two of us somebody will find some good water with fish.


----------



## perryrip (Sep 14, 2017)

HuntinJake, I went out last year in the SouthNewport area 4 days after Matthew and had the best day on trout I've ever had. The only difference this year is the tides are still high after Irma, which will make it muddy in our area. Totally different in FL.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 14, 2017)

We will be down there the same week also.  We will be fishing from kayak and from the beach.  Can't wait!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounds promising, maybe we can do a small GON Forum meet up at the east end or the cut. I'll be staying in the Plantation!! Good luck to all


----------



## GONoob (Sep 15, 2017)

This is my turf! I have offshore tips if anyone needs it!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2017)

The only thing that will mess it up is if it got the bay muddy. Other than that, y'all should hammer down on them.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Sep 17, 2017)

I was down this past weekend and also will be there the last week of September. I left the Pathfinder home this trip for other reasons but I did bring down my 14' jon boat. I fished from the runway to the three crosses on the bay side. Couldn't run too far in case the weather kicked up. We managed two reds at 24" & 26 1/2" and a  couple trout. Water was a tad muddy but not as bad as its been and should clear up by next weekend if we don't see much rain. Bait was every where but couldn't get a bite on it. I netted all the finger mullet you could need but it didn't produce. All our fish come on gulp new penny. Go figure. Praying for great weather and if so I'll be doing inshore and offshore trips. I'll try and keep posting while I'm there and see what everyone else is doing. GONoob I'll take any tips you can dish about offshore but my offshore will be within around 10 miles with good seas.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 18, 2017)

Praying and hoping for good weather here also.  Good luck to everybody!


----------



## BWebb88 (Sep 19, 2017)

Yall got me all excited and I think I'm gonna make the 7 hour treck down there this weekend


----------



## Msteele (Sep 23, 2017)

Just unloaded everything.  Might try the bay in the am before my buddy gets down here.


----------



## BWebb88 (Sep 23, 2017)

Caught 9 trout from 3 to 6pm today, 4 keepers,  and my personal best 21.5 incher. Of course, I had em cleaned before I thought of pictures. 
I gotta get a red tomorrow...


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice job esp. in this wind. I haven't launched the boat yet. My girlfriends daughter don’t handle the chop very well but they’re leaving today. I’ll get after them the rest of the week. What area are you fishing?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tough fishing in the surf this morning. Managed to catch a nice slot red(19 inches), a few croakers, and a bunch of catfish!! Gonna try the bay tonight!!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tried the bay after a good nap and my sister in law caught a a trout that measured in at 14inches, so back it went. My grandpa also caught a bonnet head shark. With the tide coming in we are going to give the pier a shot.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 24, 2017)

Wind was awful today.  Launched the kayak only to paddle over to the closest oyster bar.  As I was netting finger mullet a nice guy in the military paddled over to join me.  Sorry I didn't get his name. We caught reds and sharks.  He had a 24" red and my biggest was 22". 
Hope to go offshore in the am.


----------



## BWebb88 (Sep 25, 2017)

That'd be me msteele.

It was tough this morning. I messed with a big Ole ray for 40 minutes. He was big. 5 to 6 feet long including the tail. Closer to 6 is say.
I don't think I ever could have got him landed with the equipment I had out there. 
Landed a smaller ray and lost 2 more hooks to sharks. Lessons learned, next time I'll have steal leaders. 

Still a fun weekend. Good luck to all yall the rest of the week


----------



## BWebb88 (Sep 25, 2017)

flatsbroke22 said:


> Nice job esp. in this wind. I haven't launched the boat yet. My girlfriends daughter don’t handle the chop very well but they’re leaving today. I’ll get after them the rest of the week. What area are you fishing?



Hey sorry, I just saw this. Wasn't ignoring you on purpose.
The trout came from around goose island, by the boyscout ramp in the state park. Live mullet and pin fish under a popping cork. Over grass.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks BWebb88 not a problem. I finally got out this afternoon. Fished around the runway and caught a bunch of trout. Managed 7 keepers, lost an over 20” at the boat &#55357;&#56868; and one short red.  Caught everything on gulp under a cork despite having a live well full of finger mullet. They just wouldn’t eat those. &#55358;&#56596; Fish bit like crazy from 2-4 then they just shut down. Going after then tomorrow, I’ll post up the results.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Got up early to fish the beautiful surf, it was calm and no wind. Caught plenty of catfish, ladyfish, and small whiting. Mid morning my girlfriend caught a keeper red fish. Gonna give the bay a shot this evening.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 27, 2017)

We are catching tons of bluefish with a few Spanish Mackerel in the mix.  All caught from kayaks not far from the beach.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 27, 2017)

Took a inshore guided trip this morning with Captain Doug Scarabin and had a blast. He put us in the white trout right away and every time the bait hit the water we had a fish on; ended up with 31 total. Then we moved around and tried to find the red fish, it was tough at first; but we got on them and caught 5 total: 2 were nice slots, one was small, and another big slot broke off at the boat. Not bad for a 4 hour trip!!


----------



## BWebb88 (Sep 28, 2017)

heck ya.
don't think ive ever seen a white trout. ha!

how much did it cost you? ive wondered about hiring a guide but never knew where to start.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 29, 2017)

BWebb88 said:


> heck ya.
> don't think ive ever seen a white trout. ha!
> 
> how much did it cost you? ive wondered about hiring a guide but never knew where to start.



The guide we used I have used in the past, Cpt. Doug Scarabin, for inshore it was $450 for 5 people and 4 hours which is considered a half day. He also does offshore. He just got a new V-twin hull, twin 150hp Motors, and it's 26.5ft. Fits 6 very comfortably!!


----------



## Msteele (Oct 1, 2017)

Got home yesterday.  Weather was great all week for SGI.  Wednesday and Thursday we fished off shore.  Plenty of blue runners and cigars out there for bait.  Lots of Cuda's, snappers, amberjacks, few kings, few groupers and of course sharks.

Relaxed the rest of the time.  Can't wait to go do it again.


----------

